# is WD40 safe on clear coat?



## Galacticblueballs (Jun 13, 2008)

I just picked up a used car which has some paint overspray on it. the only thing that slightly worked was clay but it took forever. WD40 seems to be working alot better. I quickly wipe the section with a damp cloth after I got the paint off using it. It didnt seem to harm the paint. But I want to make sure before I do the rest of the car with it.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: is WD40 safe on clear coat? (Galacticblueballs)*

Its fine ..


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: is WD40 safe on clear coat? (Jesstzn)*

I know some guys that track their exotics will spray WD40 on the body behind their wheels to prevent rubber from collecting. If you've ever driven a car very hard around a track you know what I mean.
I have never personally used it, but I haven't seen any side effects from it.


----------



## shadowofshoe (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: is WD40 safe on clear coat? (Mechorg)*

WD40 is a solvent I would not use it on my paint!!


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: is WD40 safe on clear coat? (shadowofshoe)*

We have used WD 40 on paint for years with no ill effects .. there is many types of solvents and this is a safe one.


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: is WD40 safe on clear coat? (Jesstzn)*

It will not hurt your paint.


----------



## Galacticblueballs (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: is WD40 safe on clear coat? (67Customs)*

ok thanks guys. Luckly the car is not completely covered in it. Just areas on the fender, trunk and sides. Im just going to wipe away the residue and wash after I do each section. This way the stuff wont be sitting on the paint that long


----------



## ram74 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: is WD40 safe on clear coat? (Galacticblueballs)*

Wd40 works well so does goo gone


----------



## Galacticblueballs (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: is WD40 safe on clear coat? (ram74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ram74* »_Wd40 works well so does goo gone

the WD40 didnt work as well as I thought. I went back to clay and for the really tough specs I put Goo Gone on and that worked. Now is GOO GONE safe for clear coat? didnt seem to leave any marks


----------



## tumalc (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: is WD40 safe on clear coat? (Galacticblueballs)*

Your going to be fine with Goo Gone. After you are done. I would polish/wax the area to play it safe.


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: is WD40 safe on clear coat? (Galacticblueballs)*

Yes, Goo-Gone will not hurt your paint.


----------

